# Reptile Festival



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

It's excitement plus here at the moment. It's all systems go for our inaugural Scales & Tails Australia Reptile Festival which is being held on Saturday, October 17th 2009. 

As already announced a few weeks ago, we have plans of this becoming an annual event with all profits from the day going to charity. The two beneficiaries this year will be The Royal Flying Doctors Service and AFTCRA.

*Attractions Include*: Guest Speakers, Live Entertainment, Reptile Related Auction, Reptile Pit Shows, Reptile Photo Exhibts, Jumping Castle for the kids, Stall Holders, Displays and more.

*Guest Speakers include*: Peter Krauss, Bob Irwin, Craig & Gabrielle Latta from AFTCRA, John Weigel, Jamie Stuart, Scott Eipper, Ranger Tim from Totally Wild.

*Live entertainment*: Mr Neil Duddy, who is an extremely popular local entertainer.

*Reptile Photo Exhibits* by Shannon Plummer, Michael Cermak, Stephen Bullock, Scott Eipper, Barry Keipe

*Reptile Related Auction*: Late afternoon. A hugely popular drawcard in this auction will be a reptile original painting by Mr Luke Barker who is a very talented Queensland artist. This painting has been specifically commissioned for the Reptile Festival.

*When*: Saturday 17th October, 2009 (12.00 pm until midnight)
*Where*: Ipswich Showgrounds, Ipswich. Qld.

The response from the reptile community has been fabulous, and as there is plenty to do around the area it could be a good exuse to take a few days break, come to the festival and then stay on for a few days and see some more of South East Qld. Even our local Mayor, Mr Paul Pisasale, has now gotten involved and thrown his support behind us.

More announcements will be made as the time draws closer.

We hope to see you all there.

Cheers
Joy

PS I can be contacted on: [email protected] or on my mobile on: 0431 691 585


----------



## channi (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds very exciting Joy. I will be sure to take that day off work to come along.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds wonderful.....unfortunately we don't have such a festival here in WA.....yet !!!! Hopefully one day.  Good luck with it, wish I could go.  LOL....all donations to my air fare greatly accepted...lol


----------



## MrThumper (Aug 6, 2009)

FANTASTIC....Been waiting for something like this in Brissie.

ILL BE THERE FOR SURE !!


----------



## melgalea (Aug 6, 2009)

will be there for sure Joy, if u guys need any help, giv me a shout
cheers
mel


----------



## Kersten (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow Joy, when you do something you don't do it by halves! Sounds absolutely awesome, good luck with it all and remember to try and enjoy the day and not just run around like a chookless head!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 8, 2009)

lol Kersten. Yep it's just growing and growing. We're having a blast organising it all, but it is hard work for sure. It's coming together very nicely though.

Thanks Mel. We just may take you up on that offer. 

We'll be looking forward to seeing you Mr Thumper and you too Channie.

Grannieannie, if I receive any donations marked 'grannieannie's airfare' I'll be sure and pass them on.


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2009)

Well done Joy and team, I'm looking forward to it as are the kids.


----------



## tooninoz (Aug 8, 2009)

Well done on getting it organised in the time you've had! It's gonna be a great day, and I can't wait!


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like it will be a good day .
Any chance of such an event for your supporters out side of QLD ?


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2009)

Come off it Dicky, it's not our fault you live in the wrong place


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 8, 2009)

boa said:


> Come off it Dicky, it's not our fault you live in the wrong place



What !!! since when


----------



## MrThumper (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Joy. If you require any assistance, setting up on the day or anything at all, feel free to let me know and I'll gladly contribute to this fantastic event.

=)


----------



## DonnB (Aug 8, 2009)

Anywhere decent to pitch a tent round there? My family will be there.


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 8, 2009)

If all goes to plan I'll be making the trip up for it, cant wait


----------



## slacker (Aug 8, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Sounds like it will be a good day .
> Any chance of such an event for your supporters out side of QLD ?



You'll just have to fly up Mr Knee ;-)

Sounds great Joy!


----------



## Troy K. (Aug 8, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> Anywhere decent to pitch a tent round there? My family will be there.



Plenty of room. I'm pretty sure that they've got some power sites there as well for anyone that wants to bring a caravan. Free of charge to camp at the show grounds for the night to guys. 

For the rest of you that are having to travel up and don't enjoy camping, there is plenty of places to stay just walking distance from the show grounds. 

Troy K


----------



## bulionz (Aug 8, 2009)

o man will there be 1 in nsw anytime soon


----------



## Snakes1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Aug 8, 2009)

As I previously said, I'll be there! It sounds like it's going to be a super fun day!!


----------



## Lewy (Aug 8, 2009)

See you all there


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 9, 2009)

Im hoping to make the trip up with some of the family etc.

Its a big hard to drag our tent up on the plane, so a hotel might be the best option 

Is there a list of the closer sites?

Sounds like it's going to be a fun day.


----------



## Kris (Aug 9, 2009)

Good on ya Joy, about time se qld had a reptile festival. Looks like a great list of thing to do and people with real reptile knoweledge to have a chat too.Hope it all goes well for you.
Kris.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for your support everyone. We believe it will be a fabulous day. We should all get a chance to hear some really great speakers as well as catch up with some old friends during the day, maybe pick up an absolute bargain at the auction in the late afternoon and then let our hair down and party later in the night. Fun! Fun! Fun!

With regard to camping at the showgrounds: camping facilities are definitely available for a very minimal cost. Sorry, Troy misunderstood in his post.

Motels: Two within a five minute walking distance (and I seriously mean walking) and more in town itself which is only a couple of minutes drive into the business centre of Ipswich. The showgrounds is extremely central which is one of the reasons we chose it. I'll get the numbers for you later today and post them all. I'll also give the motels in the area a call and see if I can organise a corporate deal for anyone mentioning Scales & Tails Australia. Leave it with me for a day or two. ok?

If you would like to help in some way on the day please feel free to email me at [email protected] or phone me on: (07) 33898275.

With regard to hosting in any other state: We would love to do this, but at this stage we only have plans of hosting in Ipswich as it is our Birthday celebration and you only have one birthday a year. That's not to say that we wouldn't think about doing something similar in other states down the track as we grow.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## squishi (Aug 10, 2009)

i am going to try and convince my boyfriend to go so i would like a list of the hotels please.
it is a 6 hour drive for us


----------



## ajdixon (Aug 10, 2009)

that's awesome! i'm definately there.


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll be there! I've been hoping for a local(ish) event!


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 17, 2009)

Just wanted to contribute to the thread and saying that we'll be attending the Scales & Tails Reptile Festival. We'll be displaying a good cross section of animals on the day including GTPs, Rough-Scaled Pythons, Albino Darwins, Albino Blue Tongues and more! Can't wait - should be a fantastic day. Also, if you're a member of this forum please don't be shy, come up and say hello to both Jill & myself!

Andrew
Premier Pythons


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 25, 2009)

Three weeks to go!!!


----------



## Wildcall (Sep 25, 2009)

i'm There!!! its in the iphone now as a reminder!!!


----------



## DonnB (Sep 25, 2009)

I dont think i can make it as i have to work most weekends...Life of a zoo keeper i suppose.


----------



## coz727 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Joy, sounds great. Does anyone there sell snakes? I've never been to a reptile festival.Can you recommend any camping parks?


----------



## Freemason2250 (Sep 25, 2009)

It's not a festival unless you turn up in a combie, run around naked and always do the piece sign while wearing a retro tye dye shirt


----------



## LizardLady (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmmm, Freemason, sounds to me like someone's showing their age...!
I admit, so am I for knowing what you're talking about!
Hope you all have a great time at this festival - all the best with it all Joy!
Best,
Carolyn


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 26, 2009)

coz727 said:


> Hey Joy, sounds great. Does anyone there sell snakes? I've never been to a reptile festival.Can you recommend any camping parks?


 

Hi Coz There will be some snakes on display, but not for sale at the festival. 

Regarding camping facilities: there are camping facilities at the showground and it will only cost a few dollars for the night. Just google Ipswich Show Grounds and you should be able to find the info.

Freemason & Carolyn........ omg! I'm showing my age too. lol. 

Everyone else who's coming: it's going to be great to catch up with everyone and have the chance to have a few drinks and see who can tell the most 'tall' stories. 

For those who can't make it: we'll miss you. Hopefully you'll be able to make it next year.

cheers
Joy


----------



## whity (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there an entry fee for the festival? If so how much is it to get in THANKS


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi Whity. No entry fee as such, but gold coin donation would be appreciated.

cheers
Joy


----------



## whity (Sep 27, 2009)

*THANKS Joy from S & T*

Ok thanks Joy. we are all going it should be fun


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 27, 2009)

Keen as a bean, I'm there.


----------



## coz727 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info Joy.Can''t wait.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 5, 2009)

I will definately be trying to make the trip  sounds like a great day! I just have to get the day off work and then i can go... It's only 40mins away from here


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 5, 2009)

I've organised time off work so me and the wife will be there. Can't wait, should be a good day


----------



## Surfcop24 (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn It!!!..

Just realised I cant go.. I am between nightshifts... And its too far for me to drive without some sleep.. 

Have Fun all... 
*
Be sure to post some pics..... *


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Maybe?*

I am up in Brisbane for work for 3 days but due to come back on the Thursday. I am going to see if I can take the Friday off and stay up there, coming back on Sunday.

Just depends if work are willing to change my flight plans and if they don't need me back here on the Friday. Then again if I am resigning tomorrow like I think I am I should be able to get up there.

In any case the event sounds like the beginning of something pretty unique. What you are doing with the donation's makes it even more worthwhile.


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 7, 2009)

10 days to go Ladies & Gentlemen!


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 7, 2009)

sucks that its on the same day as my 21st bday party......sadface...


----------



## pete12 (Oct 9, 2009)

I will totes be there hope to see everyone there!! 

Cheers, Pete


----------



## azn4114 (Oct 10, 2009)

i shall be there


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 10, 2009)

Not long now  See you guys there


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 10, 2009)

7 Days, 56 minutes, 32 seconds, but whos counting? :lol:


----------



## ravan (Oct 10, 2009)

too bad this is on the same day as the manson concert... otherwise, i'd probably be there


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 11, 2009)

Outstanding, everything juggled, family and I will be there! Can't wait!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 11, 2009)

We'll look forward to catching up with everyone there. 

cheers
Joy


----------



## Pujols (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm hoping to have a look at everything.... Jonno shouldn't make me work too long :S


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 12, 2009)

Was really looking forward to making the trip up for the weekend but my boss has now decided that hes not gunna give me the weekend off anymore :evil:


----------



## Lewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tell your boss to bad and that he better fined someone else to do it 

Gee I hate bosses the ship me right off LOL:evil:


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 12, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Tell your boss to bad and that he better fined someone else to do it
> 
> Gee I hate bosses the ship me right off LOL:evil:


 
Wish it was that simple lol


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 12, 2009)

would love to go so much .....but cant be in two places at once 
and a family wedding sadly has to take priority


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

Just a few more hours..
$5 to whoever spots me first.


----------



## learner74 (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't wait to get there my kids want to go now ! Will be a fun day


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 17, 2009)

well I have been ripped off....hubby is crook as a dog ...was suppose to go to NSW for a wedding ,leaving last night ...but he came down crook as, and in bed still ...and no wedding (which I can deal with ) but I cant even go to the rep show either ... 
Have a great day ,hope all goes well as ,it looks like the day will be good with teh weather side of things ...take heaps of pics ,so all us poor sods who missed out can at least see what we missed out on


----------



## Lewy (Oct 17, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> well I have been ripped off....hubby is crook as a dog ...was suppose to go to NSW for a wedding ,leaving last night ...but he came down crook as, and in bed still ...and no wedding (which I can deal with ) but I cant even go to the rep show either ...
> Have a great day ,hope all goes well as ,it looks like the day will be good with teh weather side of things ...take heaps of pics ,so all us poor sods who missed out can at least see what we missed out on


 
Then leave hubby in bed with a bottle of water (beer) and a bucket and come on down LOL Ill be taking plenty of pics for you RBB


----------



## anntay (Oct 17, 2009)

yer all good i will be getting heaps of pics also rbb the day is here hip hip haray let the party begin. leaving in a hour or so


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll take photos for you RBB. 

Yeah, leave the hubby at home and come to the festival!!


----------



## hallet (Oct 17, 2009)

hope you all have fun today
why us less fortunate have to wait by our computers to hear all the good things we missed out on 
wish i was there 
enjoy and let us know how good it was and what we missed out on


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 17, 2009)

Some photos.

First one is of the display, full blast volume and seriously awesome snakes, I liked the olive!

Second one is of a gorgeous Albino Bluey at the Premier Pythons stand (I think)

Third one is of a cute lil roughie that I kept staring at

Fourth one is of a big beardie that I saw

Fifth one is of a stunning gtp, I spent nearly ten minutes gawking at it


----------



## Jarden (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like you had a good day jordan unfortunatly for me i had to work


----------



## Specks (Oct 17, 2009)

yeh really good. i got two things from the auction. a fully set up enclosure and also bought the chance to get some photos with the conjoined spotted. awesome little snake. loved everyminute of the festival. awesome animals and hopefully use that good idea of selling those snakes in the auction. please have more there next year. plus joy that was awesome and u really ran the festival well appreciate it.


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep all the animals you posted pics of were ours Jordan - didn't think I was ever going to get you away from the GTP!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 17, 2009)

Hope all went well and Joy was her happy self as always. (Sorry Joy, you know that I have soft spot for you.)
Must be great to be there and enjoy it all. Specially all the talks about the animals.


----------



## learner74 (Oct 18, 2009)

the kids and i had fun. great arvo. my fav was the double turtle


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Oct 18, 2009)

learner74 said:


> the kids and i had fun. great arvo. my fav was the double turtle



that poor little gecko is probable thinking " please go away and leave me alone, soo many strange people, with there strange lights!.... cant you see i have a head ache"


----------



## ravan (Oct 18, 2009)

i had fun! 
saw a few familiar faces, and the two headed turtle was so cute! and the geckoes that premier pythons had! they were freaking huge! but awesome!


----------



## Lewy (Oct 18, 2009)

No offence to anyone but I think its disgusting to allow the 2 headed snake and turtle to live. Its just another example of human ignorance and cruelty 

And to have it on display like a freakshow!! Apart from that it was an OK day

When we left we went to the animal park thingy there and that was great with a pair of stunning monitor's there and heaps of other cool animals to look at I(l'll add pics later)


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

Lewy said:


> No offence to anyone but I think its disgusting to allow the 2 headed snake and turtle to live. Its just another example of human ignorance and cruelty
> 
> And to have it on display like a freakshow!! Apart from that it was an OK day
> 
> When we left we went to the animal park thingy there and that was great with a pair of stunning monitor's there and heaps of other cool animals to look at I(l'll add pics later)



if they are feeding alright and seem happy in themselves and not in pain, i say let them live.its just a bit unfortunate they have a disability, .we dont kill conjoined twin humans , even when they can't be seperated.


----------



## Lewy (Oct 18, 2009)

slimebo said:


> if they are feeding alright and seem happy in themselves and not in pain, i say let them live.its just a bit unfortunate they have a disability, .we dont kill conjoined twin humans , even when they can't be seperated.


 

Dosent make it right though dose it?

This is the problem with humans... We seem to think that every thing must live and just keep breeding weaker and weaker animals including us humans


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 18, 2009)

keep the pics coming....


----------



## summerland (Oct 18, 2009)

Had a great day A BIG THANKS TO THE SCALER & TAILS TEAM FOR THE DAY WILL BE DIGGER AND BETTER NEXT YEAR

SUMMERLAND BIRDS


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Dosent make it right though dose it?
> 
> This is the problem with humans... We seem to think that every thing must live and just keep breeding weaker and weaker animals including humans



does it make it right to murder it because of a disability that it is happily coping with. i wouldn't agree with breeding from it, but you'll probably find that the problem lies with the early stages of egg development and has nothing to do with weak genes.just luck of the draw.happens with every species.

on another note,more pics please


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 18, 2009)

These are all the ones I have left..


----------



## Lewy (Oct 18, 2009)

Some pics 

Smile Jonno

And some pics at the animal park in Ipswich

And slimebo that's cool mate you believe what you will we all have our opinions and yes I do think its right to euthanise an animal if its deformity has the potential to make its life stressfull


----------



## melgalea (Oct 18, 2009)

MASSSIVE congrats to Joy, Den and Troy. the whole day and night was excellent and they did a fantastic job with it all too. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Retic (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes agreed, the team did a fantastic job and everyone I spoke to had a wonderful time. Next year will be bigger and better.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 18, 2009)

Was bloody awesome, here are some pictures from the day
here are some pics from the day, i did get pictures of the 2 headed maccie but they came out a lil blury and i didnt like what i got from them.. so here are the others...


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 18, 2009)

I still have one question though - how were people able to buy/sell reptile products (- when at Gladstone the EPA would not allow it.)


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 18, 2009)

Hopefully it means they might be relaxing the laws, hopefully


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 18, 2009)

There are absolutely no laws whatsoever that can stop anybody retailing reptile related products at these events. As much as EPA/DERM try and discourage it, unless it's the sale of live animals, there's nothing they can do. I believe the organisers of the Gladstone event declined to have products available to maintain a positive relationship with the EPA, rather than following the law.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> I still have one question though - how were people able to buy/sell reptile products (- when at Gladstone the EPA would not allow it.)



everything made from the auction would have to go to charity


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 18, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> There are absolutely no laws whatsoever that can stop anybody retailing reptile related products at these events. As much as EPA/DERM try and discourage it, unless it's the sale of live animals, there's nothing they can do. I believe the organisers of the Gladstone event declined to have products available to maintain a positive relationship with the EPA, rather than following the law.


Given that people that purchase reptile products are fairly likely to keep reptiles, why do the EPA etc try to discourage the sale at events? Is it as simple as trying to discourage people from keeping reptiles as much as possible?


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

Some more pics...


----------



## Saz (Oct 18, 2009)

Percy went to the expo! Love the signs PP, they look awesome!


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

He did Saz! He was a hit with the kids (along with Tubby)


----------



## Saz (Oct 18, 2009)

He can't help being such a handsome boy, and you know how much I love Tubby and Chunk


----------



## Specks (Oct 18, 2009)

hahah im in that photo. look at the kid next to jonno trying to touch that snake.that little kid aint me btw . lol looks like a deadly one too i think. btw the photo is off the reptile demonstration 



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Some photos.
> 
> First one is of the display, full blast volume and seriously awesome snakes, I liked the olive!
> 
> ...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> There are absolutely no laws whatsoever that can stop anybody retailing reptile related products at these events. As much as EPA/DERM try and discourage it, unless it's the sale of live animals, there's nothing they can do. I believe the organisers of the Gladstone event declined to have products available to maintain a positive relationship with the EPA, rather than following the law.



as much as i would love to be able to have products purchased at the Queensland reptile expo,the fact of the matter is that it is classed as an "approved display" which,the LAW states, and i quote,"is not conducted for a commercial purpose" and " a person does an act for a commercial purpose if the person does the act for gain or reward".we have had a dozen meetings with the EPA over the last few years,it gets bought up at every meeting and until the LAW is changed,there isn't much we can do about it.
cheers
Simon


----------



## Waterrat (Oct 18, 2009)

Slimebo,

this Festival happened in Qld and can therefore be considered as a precedent. I doubt the authorities would dare to prosecute if you staged similar event. How could they approve one and prosecute another? Next time you do an Expo, get some lawyers behind you and let them deal with EPA.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 18, 2009)

No worries mate. Does that extend to those who have stalls etc? I was reimbursed for conducting displays, plus I sold products as did several other stalls - it would be interesting to know whether this is contravening any laws? Maybe the different EPA staff have different opinions on the matter and therefore different regulations applied to the one off approvals for these events?


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lewy said:


> Dosent make it right though dose it?
> 
> This is the problem with humans... We seem to think that every thing must live and just keep breeding weaker and weaker animals including us humans


 
and who are you to say what's right or wrong? being a conjoined twin doesn't make you any less of a person that you or me so why should they be killed? they have a brain, if they funtion correctly and can live a normal healthy life then wh should they be murdered? because they are different?


----------



## jay76 (Oct 18, 2009)

slimebo said:


> as much as i would love to be able to have products purchased at the Queensland reptile expo,the fact of the matter is that it is classed as an "approved display" which,the LAW states, and i quote,"is not conducted for a commercial purpose" and " a person does an act for a commercial purpose if the person does the act for gain or reward".we have had a dozen meetings with the EPA over the last few years,it gets bought up at every meeting and until the LAW is changed,there isn't much we can do about it.
> cheers
> Simon



We were able to sell products and had permit to show our animals there for the day but we were not allowed to sell animals on the day. If I were you I would speak to EPA in Brisbane and go over the heads of Epa in your local area. I believe in that law they are talking about live animals.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 18, 2009)

we were allowed to pay the demonstrator and specail guests to give talks at the expo but no one was allowed to sell anything,whether it was reptile related or not.the only one who was given permission to sell anything was Joy from scales and tails and we had to talk to Brisbane EPA to bend the rules to get her permission to do sell subscriptions.

the only way around the law is for it to be classed something else other than an "Approved Display"
i have all the laws and rules infront of me on conducting an "approved display" and it clearly states in black and white that it legally can't be done.

but hopefully this does set a precident and we can ask questions at our up and coming meeting with the EPA how the Brisbane event was allowed to sell products and we were not.
cheers
simon


----------



## eipper (Oct 18, 2009)

Simon,

Quite frankly you are being ledup the proverbial path....

Birdo's are licensed by the same laws, have trade of live animals, sale of products, have demonstrators at their events.

From a Licensing point of view for DERM there is NO DIFFERENCE....same state, same regs just a different class of animal.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## jay76 (Oct 18, 2009)

eipper said:


> Simon,
> 
> Quite frankly you are being ledup the proverbial path....
> 
> ...



I agree 100% Scott


----------



## Pujols (Oct 18, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> These are all the ones I have left..


 
lol lucky u got the show that Kimmy was doing other wise ude have my big ugly mug in there


----------



## Pujols (Oct 18, 2009)

Theres gotta be more pics than this!!!! 
Here are some of ours
1st - Bob Irwin holding the two headed spotted
2nd - Irwin Turtle
3rd - me packing up... looking pretty unimpressed with pics being taken
4th - me bagging up something... Den in the background bout to jump in n have a chat
5th - Den wrangling the **** out of a tiger snake


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 19, 2009)

eipper said:


> Simon,
> 
> Quite frankly you are being ledup the proverbial path....
> 
> ...



i am aware of the bird situation and this gets bought up at the meetings and the bird expo laws have been relaxed.the reptile ones aren't.at the end of the day it is classed as an "approved display" and the law states that you can't make a profit or gain from an "approved display".if anyone wishes to sit in on one of our meetings to see what the laws really are and see what actually goes on your more than welcome. i'll get the wife to scan the laws today and i'll post then for all to see then everyone can look for loopholes.i hope someone finds one.
at the end of the day ,if people want a reptile expo, we have to follow their rules.if we dont follow the rules,no more expo, then it ruins it for everyone else who tries to do one.
cheers
simon
.


----------



## Weezer (Oct 19, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Theres gotta be more pics than this!!!!
> Here are some of ours
> 1st - Bob Irwin holding the two headed spotted
> 2nd - Irwin Turtle
> ...



hahha and theres me, my wife and kid watching on in the background pic 3 and 4 !!!


----------



## webbo10 (Oct 19, 2009)

*s&t ipwich show*

darren with johnos coastal carpet and rodney with bob irwin, we had a great time and well done scales and tails for organising a great day


----------



## Specks (Oct 19, 2009)

ok a question. did any1 get to hold the conjoined spotted besids me that were from the public. i got to hold as i won the bidding to hold it and get photos.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Oct 19, 2009)

WISH i coulda been there...I was out finding snakes for myself in the wild..ah well. sounds like it was great, I'll have to try to get up there for next year.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm so glad that everyone had a great time. It was darn hard work bringing it all together, but was definitely worth it for the benefit of the reptile community. 

With regard to EPA rules/regulations, we had many long talks with EPA prior to the Festival and were guided by them every step of the way with regard to what we did. We were very careful to do things *exactly* the way we were told, so everyone can rest assured on that. 

Regarding the little con-joined animals which were at the Festival. Conjoined animals have definitely created a great deal of discussion in the past. If you haven't already read it , you might like to read our Issue 4 (March 2009) which discusses this very subject in more detail. In Issue 4 we have an indepth report from Dr Mark Simpson and Dr Nicole Melhem from Sugarloaf Animal Hospital. At the end of their article they note, and I quote *" There are likely to be some rare conjoined twins that cope admirably with life, and if in the best caring hands they can have a full and complete existence. We would not want to take that from them". *End quote. I believe that no one would say that these are not in the 'best of caring hands'. 

I'll post again in a new thread to officially thank our volunteers.

cheers
Joy


----------



## Lewy (Oct 19, 2009)

Just for the record I have no doubt in my mined that you take *extremely* good care of all your animals 

Cheers Lewy




Joy from S & T said:


> I'm so glad that everyone had a great time. It was darn hard work bringing it all together, but was definitely worth it for the benefit of the reptile community.
> 
> With regard to EPA rules/regulations, we had many long talks with EPA prior to the Festival and were guided by them every step of the way with regard to what we did. We were very careful to do things *exactly* the way we were told, so everyone can rest assured on that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pujols (Oct 19, 2009)

Weezer said:


> hahha and theres me, my wife and kid watching on in the background pic 3 and 4 !!!


 
Hahaha well i hope i entertained you


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 19, 2009)

Well it looks like it was a good day ...damn shame I missed it ...would have loved to check a certain person out ,see how he does the walk cause I know he does the talk 
so maybe next time ....anyone got some vid footage of the talks that were on ?


----------



## ShaneBlack (Oct 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> Well it looks like it was a good day ...damn shame I missed it ...would have loved to check a certain person out ,see how he does the walk cause I know he does the talk
> so maybe next time ....anyone got some vid footage of the talks that were on ?


 
Would you have heckled him RBB??


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 19, 2009)

Oxydechis said:


> Would you have heckled him RBB??


 certainly NOT !! ...maybe pea shooted him later when he wasnt entertaining the people but not while innocent vens were in his grasp ...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## carpetmuncher (Oct 19, 2009)

any news on the nrka. i thought i read there was a debut at the festival. i am very interested if anyone has any news.


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 19, 2009)

Travelled to this event - thought it was a reasonably put together day.... I will post a couple of photos tomorrow when I get the chance....


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 19, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Travelled to this event - thought it was a reasonably put together day.... I will post a couple of photos tomorrow when I get the chance....



It was good to meet you mate...


----------



## Pujols (Oct 19, 2009)

Come on guys... there has to be more pics than this!!!!!


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 19, 2009)

Good on ya Slimbo , gladstone Reptile Expo is still a good one.
I havnt seen 2 many photos that show that Ipswich was better than Gladstone, so therefore we should have more people at the Gladstone Expo next year, to see all our reptiles.
AS for rules and regulations I am sure Simon you have done your homework and are doing a great job, if you need any help, dont hesitate to let us know.

Ian


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 19, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> I havnt seen 2 many photos that show that Ipswich was better than Gladstone,



I didn't realize it was a competition?!


----------



## Kersten (Oct 19, 2009)

PremierPythons said:


> I didn't realize it was a competition?!


That's because it's most definitely not a competition, as I know Joy will agree.There's more than enough "room" for Gladstone, Ipswich and whoever else is interested in putting these sorts of days to do so without the need to make it competitive. Congratulations on a great looking day Joy and co. Sorry we missed it.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 19, 2009)

ian_davo said:


> Good on ya Slimbo , gladstone Reptile Expo is still a good one.
> I havnt seen 2 many photos that show that Ipswich was better than Gladstone, so therefore we should have more people at the Gladstone Expo next year, to see all our reptiles.
> AS for rules and regulations I am sure Simon you have done your homework and are doing a great job, if you need any help, dont hesitate to let us know.
> 
> Ian


 
i agree PremierPythons ,
they are 2 different things, ones and expo and ones a festival.


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 19, 2009)

here are a couple


crowd listening to bob










john,joy and troy






matt,ryan,bob and kimmers





mel and crystal and croc





ned and bob


----------



## Pujols (Oct 19, 2009)

Hahahaha me and matt are so sweaty from the jumping castle!!!!


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 19, 2009)

Kersten said:


> That's because it's most definitely not a competition, as I know Joy will agree.There's more than enough "room" for Gladstone, Ipswich and whoever else is interested in putting these sorts of days to do so without the need to make it competitive. Congratulations on a great looking day Joy and co. Sorry we missed it.



Yep that's what I'm saying Kersten. To be saying one's better than the other is pretty counter-productive as both are clearly postive for the hobby.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 19, 2009)

Kersten said:


> That's because it's most definitely not a competition, as I know Joy will agree.There's more than enough "room" for Gladstone, Ipswich and whoever else is interested in putting these sorts of days to do so without the need to make it competitive. Congratulations on a great looking day Joy and co. Sorry we missed it.


 

Competition? OMG!!!!!!! Where do some people get their ideas from?:?:shock: 

Kersten, thanks for your congratulations, and I totally agree with your comments. I'll be looking forward to catching up with you all at your Expo. I had an absolute blast last time and can't wait for next year. 

Sssmithy, thanks heaps for posting those pics of our Festival. Your help over the last week or so has been greatly appreciated.

cheers
Joy


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope everyone hasn't missed my point here. Quite clearly, I'm objecting to the notion that it's a competition between the two events. Ian was suggesting that one event may be better than the other and I was pointing out that any ideas of a 'competition' between the two is counter-productive.


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 19, 2009)

...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Oct 20, 2009)

definatly not a competition.i'd love it if there were 10 expos/festivals of this type in queensland.the more ,the better.the more education experienced herpers can give to newbies at these events the better it is for everyone.
the more of these events that happen may help in future softening of the strict queensland laws as well, so i'll be talking to Joy soon and try to get her legal paperwork so we can take it to our next meeting.hopefully it sets a precident. 
both of the expos/festivals need support of everyone for them to keep on going.it takes alot of hoursof work and stress to get the events up and running.2 years ago people were complaining that there was no expos in queensland ,and now there is 2 ,yet people still bag them out. we all work our normal jobs while trying to organise these events,so if people keep supporting them ,they'll keep going.if not,they will stop.
negative comments on the internet does no good for these events,send a pm instead. 
Joy has her rules in black and white that she went by and we had my rules in black and white that we went by,so if you didnt sit in on any of the meetings, you dont know the rules.we followed the rules we were given,now hopefully we can combine them and move forward to next years events.
great event Joy, nice work
cheers
simon


----------



## wokka (Oct 20, 2009)

No sales were allowed at the early Castle Hill (Sydney) expos but one of the major sponsors called the department's bluff and now sales are allowed. Probably they realised that driving sales into the carpark was stupid! Likewise no advertising or sales are allowed in NSW except at society functions but clearly websites opperate in contradiction to that law. Where there is a will there is a way.
Whilst all government departments contain the odd obstructive individual to say you cant sell anything is rediculous.Are you allowed to sell tea and coffee? What constitutes commercial?


----------



## learner74 (Oct 20, 2009)

Lewy said:


> No offence to anyone but I think its disgusting to allow the 2 headed snake and turtle to live. Its just another example of human ignorance and cruelty
> 
> And to have it on display like a freakshow!! Apart from that it was an OK day
> 
> When we left we went to the animal park thingy there and that was great with a pair of stunning monitor's there and heaps of other cool animals to look at I(l'll add pics later)


would you kill your child for being diabled?


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 20, 2009)

Funny how this "competition" talk has come up!!! I was at both the Gladstone Expo and the S+T Festival and I enjoyed both to a certain extent... I could not turn around and say one was better than the other.....

I would really like to see a lot more Herp related products being for sale at these events tho. I don't think the sale of animals is that good an idea but I can't see the reason why some suppliers of other goods can't sell their wares.


----------



## wokka (Oct 20, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Funny how this "competition" talk has come up!!! I was at both the Gladstone Expo and the S+T Festival and I enjoyed both to a certain extent... I could not turn around and say one was better than the other.....
> 
> I would really like to see a lot more Herp related products being for sale at these events tho. I don't think the sale of animals is that good an idea but I can't see the reason why some suppliers of other goods can't sell their wares.



It is far better to sell animals publicly, up front than to have under the table carpark sales!


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 20, 2009)

*some pics*

a couple of pics (that mulga is hot)


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 20, 2009)

ha ha check out that little fella ...looks as if he is thinking "I wonder if i just lean in a bit more I could grab that bag " (in the 4th pic)


----------



## melgalea (Oct 20, 2009)

Great photos kris 
this wasnt a expo this was a thank you from Joy , Den and Troy. a thank u too all of us who have supported them and there magazine, and i think they did a bloody good job, and they are very proud of there achievments. 
anyway, it was a great day and night. 
p.s us BIG kids had a great time on the jumping castle. lol. 
cheers
mel


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> a couple of pics (that mulga is hot)


 
Hahaha well don't i look like a proffesional... sitting down in my shirt with 2 buttons... 
I promise you normally i would stand, cause theres usually a corner next to the tent that is people free... but there were people all around so had to duck to down to let everyone see... WEll thats my excuse anyways


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

melgalea said:


> Great photos kris
> this wasnt a expo this was a thank you from Joy , Den and Troy. a thank u too all of us who have supported them and there magazine, and i think they did a bloody good job, and they are very proud of there achievments.
> anyway, it was a great day and night.
> p.s us BIG kids had a great time on the jumping castle. lol.
> ...


 
Hahaha that jumping castle was awesome! You couldn't possibly tell us how much it cost to rent out could you Joy?


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 20, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Hahaha well don't i look like a proffesional... sitting down in my shirt with 2 buttons...
> I promise you normally i would stand, cause theres usually a corner next to the tent that is people free... but there were people all around so had to duck to down to let everyone see... WEll thats my excuse anyways



At least you finally got the shirt on


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> At least you finally got the shirt on


 
HAHAHAHAHA yep... the top button being gone really threw me....


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 20, 2009)

Pujols said:


> HAHAHAHAHA yep... the top button being gone really threw me....


Haha, nah you did a good job - stuck in the sun, hundreds of people watching and keeping up with the boss feeding you ven after ven. Braver man than me!!
Job well done


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Haha, nah you did a good job - stuck in the sun, hundreds of people watching and keeping up with the boss feeding you ven after ven. Braver man than me!!
> Job well done


 
HAHAHA cheers mate... The only time ive ever felt a lil... wo... was this show actually... that coastal would chew on anything and wen Jonno was putting him back in the back he bit the rim like 5 times... But yea i wish hede let me do more with em than just muck around with there bags


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 20, 2009)

Pujols said:


> HAHAHA cheers mate... The only time ive ever felt a lil... wo... was this show actually... that coastal would chew on anything and wen Jonno was putting him back in the back he bit the rim like 5 times... But yea i wish hede let me do more with em than just muck around with there bags


 
yeah that Coastal def wasn't keen to go back in the bag quietly!!!:lol:


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahaha yea... If he wanted to he could easily get out if the top was open... couple o times while i was setting up he got real high before i shook him back down


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 20, 2009)

Pujols said:


> HAHAHA cheers mate... The only time ive ever felt a lil... wo... was this show actually... that coastal would chew on anything and wen Jonno was putting him back in the back he bit the rim like 5 times... But yea i wish hede let me do more with em than just muck around with there bags



Patience Grasshopper :lol:


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> Patience Grasshopper :lol:


 
Hahaha ive been patient for a long time... dunno if i can hold it any more


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 20, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Hahaha yea... If he wanted to he could easily get out if the top was open... couple o times while i was setting up he got real high before i shook him back down


 
Actually saw that!!!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 20, 2009)

Pujols said:


> Hahaha that jumping castle was awesome! You couldn't possibly tell us how much it cost to rent out could you Joy?


 

I had heard that quite a few of the bigger 'kids' had fun on the jumping castle too. I'm glad you enjoyed it guys.  I thought it would be fun for kids of all sizes and ages as it's designed to take up to about 600kg at any one time, adults included. I hope you all played nicely now and no pushing and shoving?

To answer how much if you wanted to rent it: To rent that particular one costs about $320 per 4 hour intervals. We had it for 8 hours. Not cheap, but then it keeps kids of all ages occupied for hours.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 20, 2009)

NEVER once said that it was a competition...
NEVER meant for there to be any negative comments..........
NOT bagging out anything at all.......

Would definately loved to have been there......
Maybe next year.......
ANYTHING that promotes the hobby is a good thing......

It was just our opinion on the photos..etc.....as to what was on show etc.

All that was asked was a simple question in the begining - and all we wanted was a simple answer - which we get in the end.

If we were able to help more with organising /preparation any of these expos/festivals then we would - but as we are quite a distance away from any of them - we cannot.

BUT we do continually give ALL our support. and help promote them when possible.

Paula


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

ivonavich said:


> Actually saw that!!!


 
Hahaha yea i kinda freaked out the first time it happened.. but was on guard from then on


----------



## Pujols (Oct 20, 2009)

Joy from S & T said:


> I had heard that quite a few of the bigger 'kids' had fun on the jumping castle too. I'm glad you enjoyed it guys.  I thought it would be fun for kids of all sizes and ages as it's designed to take up to about 600kg at any one time, adults included. I hope you all played nicely now and no pushing and shoving?
> 
> To answer how much if you wanted to rent it: To rent that particular one costs about $320 per 4 hour intervals. We had it for 8 hours. Not cheap, but then it keeps kids of all ages occupied for hours.
> 
> ...


 
It was actually the little kids that were the naughty ones  They scared us all off at one point... but we jumped back on when they all went home  Was a great day Joy and i'm not sure if i can wait another year for the next one!


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 20, 2009)

From what I have seen of the show from in front of my LCD monitor, and the comments from the happy punters, a big congratulations goes out to the Scales & Tails team, and the dozens of thankless voulenteers that would have done their bit to help put the event together.

Lets keep this thread where it should be, about the day, and the seemingly good day had by all, rather than analysing and comparing.... its easy to throw your few cents in, over a matter of mins on a forum, though theres relatively few prepared to put the time in, to work with the authorities at hand, chipping away at the restrictions imposed, event after event, to provide shows/expos for the enjoyment of the local, and some interstate members of the herp community. I dare say that without the groundwork laid out by other similar events in the state, that this show would not have some of the proverbial "wheels greased".... back to the thread at hand, GOOD JOB!


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 20, 2009)

It's a first for SEQ in a sense. People have been talking for years about setting up an expo/festival and it just gets weighed down by ego/lack of foresight.

S&T did it. 

No point in comparing as you can't. Different events in different parts of the state with a similar purpose. We all want the same?


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations Scales and Tales it looks and sounds like everyone had a great day, I will have to sell a few more magazines and bring the family up next year. Now pour yourselves a chardonay and relax for a few days, ps looking forward to the next issue.
Jelous I was not there.
Phil


----------

